

Warn HN: 8 GB iPod touch not upgraded to 3G S components (only 32/64 GB) - johnnybgoode

In case any of you were planning on buying a new iPod touch today, it looks like the $199 8 GB version does not have the upgraded CPU and GPU from  the iPhone 3G S. Only the 32 GB and 64 GB models have the newer internals. (See http://www.apple.com/ipod/compare-ipod-models/) Sorry if you already knew this.
======
johnnybgoode
Link: <http://www.apple.com/ipod/compare-ipod-models/>

